# Anyone Using The Liquid Lineset Sight Glass



## FloridaHVAC (Jan 26, 2011)

Any of you guys out there using the liquid Line Sight Glass to detect moisture? Seems like a great tool but it for sure adds to the cost of the install. Will clearly pay for itself on the return service visits down the road. Just looking for feedback on if Contractors think they are worth the money.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Not worth it on most residential instals, or service calls as an add on. A good vacuum, and a good liquid line filter drier are worth far more.


----------



## jth829 (Jun 30, 2011)

FloridaHVAC said:


> Any of you guys out there using the liquid Line Sight Glass to detect moisture? Seems like a great tool but it for sure adds to the cost of the install. Will clearly pay for itself on the return service visits down the road. Just looking for feedback on if Contractors think they are worth the money.


Oh yea I believe it is worth it I work for a large commercial industrial company and we always install. It makes for a nice service tool and another example of up front cost but a big on a call is for our vav boxes and our control line we always install a discharge air sensor even though it has no purpose but to help toubl shoot.


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

Sight glasses have been very very good to me.


----------



## artco (Oct 3, 2010)

If you have TXV's, sight glass and moisture indicators are really necessary especially on split systems. Absolutly necessary for Refrigeration


----------

